# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Paving paint - which one?

## renonewbie

Hi,
Am still working slowly but surely on my home renos. I've been reading all posts I can find regarding painting concrete/paving paint.  Sounds like the more budget friendly options are Berger Jet Dry Paving paint or White Knight paving paint. One post here said that Berger was better than White KNight.  What do you guys recommend? I'm going nuts and really need to make a decision (the right decision as I have also read about how they may lift over time...). 
Also asking for feedback on the finish people have achieved. Happy with the colour? Maintenance? 
Cheers, H

----------


## Oldsaltoz

I used an epoxy based product out the back and that was 15 years ago, no lifting or cracking to date, however is dose show the areas I made some minor repairs on as the suface is smoother than the original. 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## glock40sw

G'day.
We painted the garage floor with Berger. 
It looked great until the missus drove in with hot tyres.
When she drove out again the next day, the paint went with the tyres. :Cry: 
I now have Bridgstone Potenza tread patterns in 4 spots on the floor :2thumbsup:

----------


## jago

I've posted before about my expeirence with paving paint and Berger didn't last that long on a correctly preped concrete slab in the foyer and office.... chair wheels destroyed it within days and foot traffic at the front door in months, mine was a temp job but still pissed. :2thumbsup:

----------


## Blocker

If the floor is pedestrian traffic only paving paint is fine.If you want to drive on I would use a two pack epoxy,Zinsser make a water based one which is durable and simple to apply.
Regards,
Blocker

----------


## k1200

I painted my floors 12 months ago. 
I used a PPG 2 pack epoxy on my main workshop floor (150m²) - its been very hard wearing and i am very happy with it. The floor gets a tuff time with dirty tyres from quad bikes, cars, trolleys and tools being dropped on it. So far i haven't managed to damage it. 
I used White Knight stuff on the adjoining office area (100m²) and its been fine for foot traffic and moving furniture - except for one small area that i must not have prepared properly and the paint just wore off. Everywhere else is fine - even at the doorways. 
both surfaces were new concrete (about 6 weeks old) and prepared by washing with high pressure hose and then brooming on a bucket of etching mix (don't remember the brand - it was a powder in a green plastic container). 
We used long-handled rollers and did two coats. It was easy and didn't take long. 
Cheers

----------


## renonewbie

THanks so much for your input guys. Not going 2-pack option s $ are tight so decided on White Knight (prob silver moon).  
Really appreciate the feedback.

----------

